#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  CCR 1036 8G 2S+ Em , problema com pppoe e downgrade

## jcmaster85

Boa noite pessoal, hoje tenho uma CCR1016 como concentrador pppoe no qual autentica cerca de 1400 clientes com cerca de 45 a 50% de CPU, comprei uma 1036 8G 2S+ EM para colocar no lugar e consequentemente baixar o processamento devido a sua quantidade de processadores, so que a rb não funciona se quer 1 dia sem derrubar os clientes, isso quando não reinicia sozinha coisa que não acontece com a 1016 exatamente na mesma estrutura a qual ja ficou mais de 200 dias up, outra coisa que não consigo é fazer downgrade na versão da ccr1036 so funciona a cima da 6.38, tentei colocar ela na versão 6.37.5 bugfix que é a mesma da versão da ccr 1016 e ela não aceita, simplesmente para no boot inicial e tenho que reinstalar pelo netinstall toda vez, testei ultima vez com a versão 6.38.7 bugfix e o problema se mantem, a minha pergunta é justamente essa, alguem ja teve esse problema de não conseguir fazer downgrade a baixa da versão 6.38 nessa rb e qual versão estão usando com sucesso para pppoe nessa rb? Grato pela atenção.

----------


## jackfukuta

Bem vindo ao mundo da ccr 1036 kkkk.....e normal ela fazer isso mesmo, voce ta usando somente 1 porta para autenticar os clientes? se for tenta usar umas 5 portas para autenticar os clientes.

----------


## Bruno

> Boa noite pessoal, hoje tenho uma CCR1016 como concentrador pppoe no qual autentica cerca de 1400 clientes com cerca de 45 a 50% de CPU, comprei uma 1036 8G 2S+ EM para colocar no lugar e consequentemente baixar o processamento devido a sua quantidade de processadores, so que a rb não funciona se quer 1 dia sem derrubar os clientes, isso quando não reinicia sozinha coisa que não acontece com a 1016 exatamente na mesma estrutura a qual ja ficou mais de 200 dias up, outra coisa que não consigo é fazer downgrade na versão da ccr1036 so funciona a cima da 6.38, tentei colocar ela na versão 6.37.5 bugfix que é a mesma da versão da ccr 1016 e ela não aceita, simplesmente para no boot inicial e tenho que reinstalar pelo netinstall toda vez, testei ultima vez com a versão 6.38.7 bugfix e o problema se mantem, a minha pergunta é justamente essa, alguem ja teve esse problema de não conseguir fazer downgrade a baixa da versão 6.38 nessa rb e qual versão estão usando com sucesso para pppoe nessa rb? Grato pela atenção.




Complicado já fi acontecendo isto com vários amigos em um deles era um enlace que estava com problema, quando este enlace caia cerca de 200 clientes reconectavam ao mesmo tempo era o suficiente pra reiniciar a 1036, foi alterado a configuração do PADO, time tudo que imaginar até hj ta desta forma,

aki comigo tenho 1400 sessões 3 por 2 a metade desconectava e conectava novamente 
só que aki é tudo fibra 

passei pro cisco nunca mais tive dor de cabeça 


CORE2#sh pppoe session
1 session in LCP_NEGOTIATION (LCP) State
6253 sessions in LOCALLY_TERMINATED (PTA) State
6254 sessions total

----------


## Bruno

> Bem vindo ao mundo da ccr 1036 kkkk.....e normal ela fazer isso mesmo, voce ta usando somente 1 porta para autenticar os clientes? se for tenta usar umas 5 portas para autenticar os clientes.


kkk complicado pode usar as 10 portas separada que da na mesma 

e pode olhar o processador vai ter 1 no 100%

----------


## jackfukuta

isso e verdade, só da uma amenizada mais não resolve não, unico jeito de resolver e não usar mikrotik para autenticar ai sim vc dorme kkk

----------


## Bruno

> isso e verdade, só da uma amenizada mais não resolve não, unico jeito de resolver e não usar mikrotik para autenticar ai sim vc dorme kkk


Crio que na tão sonhada versão 7 os caras consiga um balance de carga do cpu, I/O etc 

ai talvez funcione

----------


## jcmaster85

Pois é, aqui tenho um bom pedaço na fibra e uma grande parte no radio, uso 3 portas para autenticação incluindo uma 10G e mesmo assim acontece.

----------


## jcmaster85

Outro problema que peguei com esse modelo da CCR não sei se foi pela data de fabricação do equipamento, mas não consigo de forma alguma fazer downgrade pra versão abaixo da 6.38, todas que coloco se quer inicia o router, morre na primeira tela e reinicia, ai tenho que ir pro netinstall, alguem ja passou por isso?

----------


## andrecarlim

> kkk complicado pode usar as 10 portas separada que da na mesma 
> 
> e pode olhar o processador vai ter 1 no 100%


Tenho que descordar, ajudo um colega no Rio que tem em 3000 sessões por ccr1036 e funciona bem até demais, desde sejam configuradas corretamente. Se alguém precisar de mim, [email protected]

----------


## Bruno

> Tenho que descordar, ajudo um colega no Rio que tem em 3000 sessões por ccr1036 e funciona bem até demais, desde sejam configuradas corretamente. Se alguém precisar de mim, [email protected]


pode discordar a vontade o problema não é ser bem configurada não isto posso garantir 

alias qual seria as configurações corretamente ????

----------


## fhayashi

Eu não tenho problemas com o PPPoE propriamente dito nas CCRs. Mas o maior concentrador que tenho aqui tem 500 sessões. 

O que acho meio falho não só nas CCR mas no routerOS em si são os processos de roteamento dinâmico que rodam em um único core. Com isso, quando cai um setor, um dos processadores topa atualizando as tabelas de roteamento e mandando para as outras da rede. Fica assim alguns segundos e o concentrador inteiro cai de performance.

----------


## Bruno

> Eu não tenho problemas com o PPPoE propriamente dito nas CCRs. Mas o maior concentrador que tenho aqui tem 500 sessões. 
> 
> O que acho meio falho não só nas CCR mas no routerOS em si são os processos de roteamento dinâmico que rodam em um único core. Com isso, quando cai um setor, um dos processadores topa atualizando as tabelas de roteamento e mandando para as outras da rede. Fica assim alguns segundos e o concentrador inteiro cai de performance.


aki até 2 mil pppoe foi que uma blz 
estranho que tenho algumas com 4 mil pppoe e funciona kkkk
ai não da pra fizer que é configuração

----------


## jcmaster85

Pois é, aqui a mesma configuração que funciona redondinho com uma 1016 na qual ja passei varias vezes de 100 dias de up não rola na 1036, não da pra entender, qual a versão que esta usando nas suas CCRs?




> aki até 2 mil pppoe foi que uma blz 
> estranho que tenho algumas com 4 mil pppoe e funciona kkkk
> ai não da pra fizer que é configuração

----------


## Bruno

ja testei todas kkkk

----------


## godoy

Amigos, bom dia.

O porcessador que fica em 100% é responsável pelos upDates de roteamento, em teoria nosso amigo deve estar usando algum roteamento dinâmico (como OSPF) que exige esses updates.

Quanto as CCRs 1036 ... tenho inúmeras na rede como concentrador PPPoE e trabalhando sem dores de cabeça com até 1.800 conexões. Não digo que são totalmente livre de Bugs, porém muito das vezes não sabemos otimizar o equipamento para extrairmos o que precisamos.

a versão que conseguimos dar uma ótima estabilizada na rede foi 6.39.3 (Bugfix)
 @*jackfukuta* , você distribui IPs públicos diretamente a seus clientes?

----------


## jackfukuta

Bom dia aqui eu não usava OSPF porem agora estou usando e tive que dividir em 3 CCR para não ter mais problemas.
Sim eu distribu IPs públicos para os clientes.
Vou tentar atualizar minhas ccr todas para essa nova versão para fazer os teste.

----------


## JulianoVB

Olá pessoal!

um ótimo 2023 a todos!

Nos dias de hoje temos a versão 7 do ROUTER OS!

Alguém sabe dizer se este BUG foi resolvido na nova versão 7.6 ESTABLE? 
Obs.: hoje 01/01/2023 na versão 6.48.6 Long-term o BUG ainda permanece!!!

....
"Na minha opinião creio que seja alguma falha NO PROJETO do próprio HARDWARE. não sendo o sistema o problema!!!"
HOJE tenho uma CCR-1009 7G 1C 1S+ RODANDO COM 1200 Clientes, (Tive que recolocar no lugar da 1036) o CPU estava por volta de 65% na ccr-1009, quando resolvi colocar a CCR-1036 ... processamento caiu pra 14% a 17% no horário de pico!!
... ocorre que a 1036 na mesma versão do sistema e com as mesmas configurações já tive 5 desconexões em massa nos últimos 3 dias!

Se alguém tiver alguma novidade conta ai pra gente!!!

a CCR-1036 já esta atualizada para a versão 7.6 ESTABLE, ocorre que estou com medo de devolver pra produção!!!

----------


## wld.net1

> Olá pessoal!
> 
> um ótimo 2023 a todos!
> 
> Nos dias de hoje temos a versão 7 do ROUTER OS!
> 
> Alguém sabe dizer se este BUG foi resolvido na nova versão 7.6 ESTABLE? 
> Obs.: hoje 01/01/2023 na versão 6.48.6 Long-term o BUG ainda permanece!!!
> 
> ...


Você faz tudo em um Hardware só? Se a resposta for sim, o problema ta ai!

----------


## JulianoVB

> Você faz tudo em um Hardware só? Se a resposta for sim, o problema ta ai!


Ok!!! Agora te pergunto ... Porque a 1009 está rodando com as mesmas configurações?

----------


## JulianoVB

> Você faz tudo em um Hardware só? Se a resposta for sim, o problema ta ai!

----------


## JulianoVB

A 1036 chegou a dar problema duas vezes em menos de 24 horas

----------


## wld.net1

> Ok!!! Agora te pergunto ... Porque a 1009 está rodando com as mesmas configurações?


Só acessando e verificando! Mas vc precisa trabalhar com hieraquia de rede! fazer tudo em uma rb só, nao rola! Esse sintoma que vc falou, é somente um dos...

----------


## JulianoVB

> Só acessando e verificando! Mas vc precisa trabalhar com hieraquia de rede! fazer tudo em uma rb só, nao rola! Esse sintoma que vc falou, é somente um dos...


Primeiramente obrigado por acompanhar o topico e tentar auxiliar no problema!!!

certo!! se um hadware de capacidade inferior esta dando conta... a configuração é a mesma... inclusive desativei uma das portas de 10gb e ligue nas portas ethernet pra ficar igual a 1009... configuração tenho certeza que não é!! 

Outra situação... tem provedor aqui na cidade vizinha passando pelo mesmo problema e ja contratou empresa de consultoria que administra mais de 2 milhoes de usuarios pra revisar a rede dele e não encontraram nada.... inclusive ele esta fechando a compra de um ne8000 pra acabar com o problema...
obs.: a 1036 dele só faz o PPPoE, e mesmo com FastTrack habilitado, o que diminui o uso de processador o problema ainda ocorre!

Aqui nas respostas anteriores temos o @*Bruno*, um dos caras mais top em rede, e que administra redes com no minimo 100k, alem de ser consultor de grandes empresas... como ele mesmo disse ... configuração não é!

Acreditava que alguem poderia dar um feedback sobre a versão nova do RouterOS, onde o kernel foi substituido, infelizmente acho que poucos estão migrando pra versão 7.x

enviei um arquivo supout.rif pra mikrotik, assim que eles responderem posto a resposta aqui!!!

----------


## wld.net1

> Primeiramente obrigado por acompanhar o topico e tentar auxiliar no problema!!!
> 
> certo!! se um hadware de capacidade inferior esta dando conta... a configuração é a mesma... inclusive desativei uma das portas de 10gb e ligue nas portas ethernet pra ficar igual a 1009... configuração tenho certeza que não é!! 
> 
> Outra situação... tem provedor aqui na cidade vizinha passando pelo mesmo problema e ja contratou empresa de consultoria que administra mais de 2 milhoes de usuarios pra revisar a rede dele e não encontraram nada.... inclusive ele esta fechando a compra de um ne8000 pra acabar com o problema...
> obs.: a 1036 dele só faz o PPPoE, e mesmo com FastTrack habilitado, o que diminui o uso de processador o problema ainda ocorre!
> 
> Aqui nas respostas anteriores temos o @*Bruno*, um dos caras mais top em rede, e que administra redes com no minimo 100k, alem de ser consultor de grandes empresas... como ele mesmo disse ... configuração não é!
> 
> ...


Bom dia! Cara, mais um exemplo de configuração porca vc deu, nao se habilita fastrack em bras! a nao ser que vc saiba o que ta fazendo. Porque vc vai perder vários recursos e inclusive o controle de banda. e tantos outros.
@*Bruno* eu conheço de longe e realmente é um cara muito bom meu amigo de longa data. Mas para de babar o cara kkk

----------


## wld.net1

Se quiser de uma acessória especializada me chama 87 9 9177-5939. E sobre o cara que esta adquirindo um NE, tudo isso depende também.

----------


## wld.net1

> Primeiramente obrigado por acompanhar o topico e tentar auxiliar no problema!!!
> 
> certo!! se um hadware de capacidade inferior esta dando conta... a configuração é a mesma... inclusive desativei uma das portas de 10gb e ligue nas portas ethernet pra ficar igual a 1009... configuração tenho certeza que não é!! 
> 
> Outra situação... tem provedor aqui na cidade vizinha passando pelo mesmo problema e ja contratou empresa de consultoria que administra mais de 2 milhoes de usuarios pra revisar a rede dele e não encontraram nada.... inclusive ele esta fechando a compra de um ne8000 pra acabar com o problema...
> obs.: a 1036 dele só faz o PPPoE, e mesmo com FastTrack habilitado, o que diminui o uso de processador o problema ainda ocorre!
> 
> Aqui nas respostas anteriores temos o @*Bruno*, um dos caras mais top em rede, e que administra redes com no minimo 100k, alem de ser consultor de grandes empresas... como ele mesmo disse ... configuração não é!
> 
> ...


Mas vou te passar alguns bizu, na verdade esse problema se da ao escalonamento da rede, por vc fazer tudo em uma caixa só! NAT, BGP e BRAS/BNG como queira falar. Quando acontece algum flap ou na interface ou até mesmo queda de energia, vai cair vários tuneis pppoe sendo assim se sua contrack tiver habilitada um dos núcleos ou vários núcleos do roteador vai topar. Nao tem nada haver com a quantidade de clientes ou com modelo do roteador. Se vc esta crescendo de forma errada e nao ta fazendo o dever de casa direito.

----------


## JulianoVB

> Bom dia! Cara, mais um exemplo de configuração porca vc deu, nao se habilita fastrack em bras! a nao ser que vc saiba o que ta fazendo. Porque vc vai perder vários recursos e inclusive o controle de banda. e tantos outros.
> @*Bruno* eu conheço de longe e realmente é um cara muito bom meu amigo de longa data. Mas para de babar o cara kkk


Cara cada senario tem uma condição... ele controla o profile de banda na OLT!!! 

ANTES DE FALAR EM COISA PORCA ... NINGUEM TE OFENDEU OU ALGO DO TIPO!!! FUI BEM CLARO AO PEDIR O FEEEDBACK SOBRE A NOVA VERSÃO DO ROUTER OS!!! SE VOCE ESTA DISPOSTA ENTRAR EM UM FORUM PRA BATER BOCA OU OFENDER OS OUTROS!!! 
EM RELAÇÃO A BABAR O CARA!! CITAR ALGUEM QUE É PROFISSIONAL NÃO É BABAR!!! KKK

CITEI O NOME DELE PORQUE ELE É UM BOM PROFISSIONAL E JA AFIRMOU NAO SER CONFIGURAÇÃO O PROBLEMA!!!

----------


## wld.net1

> Cara cada senario tem uma condição... ele controla o profile de banda na OLT!!! 
> 
> ANTES DE FALAR EM COISA PORCA ... NINGUEM TE OFENDEU OU ALGO DO TIPO!!! FUI BEM CLARO AO PEDIR O FEEEDBACK SOBRE A NOVA VERSÃO DO ROUTER OS!!! SE VOCE ESTA DISPOSTA ENTRAR EM UM FORUM PRA BATER BOCA OU OFENDER OS OUTROS!!! 
> EM RELAÇÃO A BABAR O CARA!! CITAR ALGUEM QUE É PROFISSIONAL NÃO É BABAR!!! KKK
> 
> CITEI O NOME DELE PORQUE ELE É UM BOM PROFISSIONAL E JA AFIRMOU NAO SER CONFIGURAÇÃO O PROBLEMA!!!


Apesar de fazer o controle na OLT, vc perde outras funções! Mas em relação a v7, a cada dia esta se tornando mais madura... Massss vc esta matando a sua caixa em fazer tudo em uma caixa só. 

E quem nao sabe que o bruno é um ótimo profissional? A gente nas antigas eramos parceiros com o ERP dele na verdade, eu trabalhava com ele.

----------

